# Door panels



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

Does anyone know if there are parts available to replace the chrome strips on door panels? The panels on my 70 Lemans are in very nice shape except for the chrome accents. I have looked and am unable to find replacement parts. I hate to replace all of th panels just because the chrome is bad. Thanks.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Ames should have them, thats where i got the ones for my 66.


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

I looked on their site and the OPG site. I didn't see the chrome striping, just the panels. Did I miss it?


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

AMES has them; $42 for the set (4 pieces).

A147BC 
Description	1968-1970 GTO AND LEMANS INNER DOOR PANEL MOULDING SET KIT INCLUDES UPPER AND LOWER DOOR MOLDINGS. PLEASE CLICK ON DETAILS. (RE)
Net Comments	THESE MOLDINGS ARE THE CORRECT LENGTH AND FIT WELL; HOWEVER, CROSS-SECTION DESIGN IS INCORRECT. THE MOLDINGS SEPARATE THE VINYL FROM THE DOOR CARPET. OFTEN THESE MOLDINGS ARE DAMAGED THROUGH USE OR BENT UPON REMOVAL.


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks for the help. Much cheaper than replacing panels that are otherwise in very nice shape.


----------

